# Leaving GBAtemp.



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't fursuit.  I don't go to cons.  I don't stalk people, I don't act like a creeper, I'm not an embarrassment in public... but I am a "furry", and _I no longer feel welcome or even safe here._  Barring a major change of staff or site policy I will not be back.


As for the guides...
Somebody questioned the chart on the PSP hacking/Modding F.A.Q., it was made via lucidchart.com with the default settings, and is simple enough that anybody should be able to recreate it or do whatever.
The Which Flash Cart thread has the chart documents (word 2007 format) linked so people can make changes.
And as far as I can see all the other guides are mostly text-based or use filetrip or something for hosting so people shouldn't have any issues updating those.  If it's just minor edits I'd appreciate a little note at the bottom, but if it's major edits then of course that doesn't apply as you're putting forth a lot of work into updating it.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait, what? You're kidding, yeah?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What happened? I think I get the gist of it but I don't fully understand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't leave!


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 4, 2011)

You will be missed.

Goodbye, and good luck in any future endeavors.

Btw, I made the guide for you.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 4, 2011)

You've got my vote to stay.

Probably 99% of the people here don't think you're a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Listen to the quiet majority. Stay.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 4, 2011)

Everyone here loves furries


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyway, It's a shame you're leaving Rydian. Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shame that you're leaving. You seemed like one of the coolest tempers around.
But oh well. If you must leave then so be it. Good luck with any future endeavers Rydian :3


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> You should have seen Solatoboro's release thread before saying that.



Yeah... unfortunately I think the idiots in that thread have caused some of Rydian's pain... I wish people weren't so God damn immature. I may be wrong, though.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 4, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're just mad it ain't cracked yet

well I think anthropomorphic art is extremely erotic


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2011)

Whoops, I forgot to include this link.
http://rydian.net/contact/
It's got my IM info and stuff.

And no it wasn't anything specific in that thread, I didn't even follow it (I didn't even see that the game was dumped for a while).

EDIT: I think that's everything, bye.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 4, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying that.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2011)

wth is going on in this thread?? some explanation? as far as i can tell it's because some guy hates furries and you're scared... ?



			
				gamefan5 said:
			
		

> You should have seen Solatoboro's release thread before saying that.
> Anyway, It's a shame you're leaving Rydian. Good luck wherever you go.


i did a search for solatoboro and only found threads referencing the game, what thread are you talking about?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

What the hell... I guess we lost one of our best members due to ignorance. I hope you guys (not everybody) are happy.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

You're a smart guy and a good friend to anyone that you meet. I can't see why anyone would want you to leave unless this website is becoming like 4chan, with their "furfags". In that case, I will be leaving too.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Whoops, I forgot to include this link.
> http://rydian.net/contact/
> It's got my IM info and stuff.
> 
> ...


The release thread I think.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian, i dont know you on a personal level, but dont let what people say get you down. Half of these people are immature asshats who are just hiding behind a pc screen. theyd never say anything irl, so theyre spineless little shits.

give it some thought. youve made some great contributions to this site and it would be a shame to see you go. [if it matters any, i do appreciate your presence here and do quite enjoy having you join in on a thread].

but if youre truly not enjoying it and have better things to enjoy in life, then by all means dont let any of us hold you back, man. just do whats gonna make you happiest in the long run.

man posting that from the 3ds sucks lol.

in any event, whatever you choose, enjoy life and dont let the haters get to you.

-plasma


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

Well dude, I'll keep it short myself. 

It's been cool having you around, and you have been a fairly great help. Hope to see ya back eventually.

Adieu.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't leave dude, furrys are awesome!
*Tries to grab Zorua plush then realizes that I don't have one. Sadness...*


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd add you on Steam or something but that would probably be creepy since you don't really know me...


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd don't understand.

You're leaving because of what people saying something about furries?

I'd just say screw them and move along.

Really, I wouldn't let something like that take you down.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 4, 2011)

What can I say I don't want you to leave(because you are part of what makes gbatemp great) but I respect your decision. If you truly never come back we truly lost someone great today.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I'd don't understand.
> 
> You're leaving because of what people saying something about furries?
> 
> ...



I think you missed

http://gbatemp.net/t299435-the-abnormality...ing-intolerable

and the release thread for whatever the hell that one game was.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

No no no no, please GOD NO! I'm dead serious when I say that I really want you to stay. You are both funny and EXTREMELY HELPFUL. Please, stay.

I really feel bad right now. Please please please please please stay!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not just random posters who never contribute anyways, it's not a single incident, I've been thinking about this for almost a month, it's a combination of things, it's the site itself and it's anti-furry policy.

A lot of you normal users may not have seen enough to really get the situation, but I know some of you will.  Sorry I wasn't as clear with this in the first post, I know a lot of you don't post nearly as much as I do (and won't have seen nearly as much shit as it happens).


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen and posted in both, I even argued over with someone over avas like his.

But, I respect your decision, though it's kinda sad to see you go. You're one of the people I like seeing here.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

EDIT: Oh. I just saw the thread.

I feel sickened at that. Absolutely terrible. How can people not tolerate others for something they do? Oh my god... Just...


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I really haven't seen the "anti-furry" policy here on the Temp. Hell, I have an avatar of a dinosaur and nothing has happened yet... But still, I really don't want you to go...
> 
> You're one of the main reasons I like GBATemp.


Same here.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not just random posters who never contribute anyways, it's not a single incident, I've been thinking about this for almost a month, it's a combination of things, it's the site itself and it's anti-furry policy.
> 
> A lot of you normal users may not have seen enough to really get the situation, but I know some of you will.  Sorry I wasn't as clear with this in the first post, I know a lot of you don't post nearly as much as I do (and won't have seen nearly as much shit as it happens).
> 
> ...



Do you understand what a furry is, in general, by definition? An avatar of an animal or dinosaur, or anything like that is not any defining factor of being a furry. Hell, it's not even a factor.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't even fully understand what this furry stuff is all about tbh? Is it people who's into bestiality?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like a silly reason to leave if I'm being perfectly honest m8. 

Oh well, good luck.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not just random posters who never contribute anyways, it's not a single incident, I've been thinking about this for almost a month, it's a combination of things, it's the site itself and it's anti-furry policy.
> 
> A lot of you normal users may not have seen enough to really get the situation, but I know some of you will.  Sorry I wasn't as clear with this in the first post, I know a lot of you don't post nearly as much as I do (and won't have seen nearly as much shit as it happens).



Yeah... I think I understand Bro. I know and have seen...

I'm sorry you have been hurt by us here and I really hope you'll be good with all your endeavors. I'll miss you, man, it won't be the same without you here. I hope you'll be around sometime. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I don't even fully understand what this furry stuff is all about tbh? Is it people who's into bestiality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google for the definition, or check out Urban Dictionary. You should at least get a fairly good idea of what a furry is. You have the wrong idea there.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 4, 2011)

Well if you truly do leave I want to say thanks for all the help you have given the temp. Your answers were always the easiest to understand and you can tell you sincerely liked to help others. You never down talked us noobs like so many others do. Hopefully you can use your knowledge to take you where you wanna go. THANKS!!


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, RIGHT when I was starting to get to know you.

See ya then.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Do you understand what a furry is, in general, by definition? An avatar of an animal or dinosaur, or anything like that is not any defining factor of being a furry. Hell, it's not even a factor.


I was kind of assuming that it was just a bunch of flamers that insulted people for the smallest things (examples like having animals in their avatar). But then Rydian gave us a clearer definition. So, yeah. I do know what a furry is, too.

And I couldn't care less. I can easily tolerate furries.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not just random posters who never contribute anyways, it's not a single incident, I've been thinking about this for almost a month, it's a combination of things, it's the site itself and it's anti-furry policy.
> 
> A lot of you normal users may not have seen enough to really get the situation, but I know some of you will.  Sorry I wasn't as clear with this in the first post, I know a lot of you don't post nearly as much as I do (and won't have seen nearly as much shit as it happens).




People will dislike a person as much and as long as they want, Rydian. It's a fact of life that every one just has to deal with. The site's anti-furry policy, in my opinion, is probably for the best. Some immature people will take advantage if there were none, unfortunately.

Leaving just makes all of those people sigh in relief while you pay the price. Giving them the satisfaction and throwing in the towel just gives them one more reason to do it to another all over again, simply because they've defeated you.

I'm a bit disappointed, since I considered you one of the strongest members(When it comes to tolerance) and one of the top contributors of the site, but I suppose everyone has their limits. It's a shame the good members/contributors are leaving quicker than I expected, but it can't be helped. However, you shouldn't let a few people's opinions matter more than the many that support you.

You know where to reach me, Rydian.
Take care


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why the fuck is all the fun temper's leaving?!?!?

Gbatemp is slowly crumbling.....


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always avoided doing that incase it was some sort of slang for bestiality and I didn't fancy seeing someone fu** a horse or something.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 4, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You...haven't been on the internet long, have you?

You can google things safely, easily.
Urban dictionary only gives text definitions. Thus, why the hell would you...oh nevermind.


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Why the fuck is all the fun temper's leaving?!?!?
> 
> Gbatemp is slowly crumbling.....


lawl no swaering


I don't really give a damn what people think of me. Also some of the nicest people on here are/were furries.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You...haven't been on the internet long, have you?
> 
> You can google things safely, easily.
> Urban dictionary only gives text definitions. Thus, why the hell would you...oh nevermind.



I tend not to google things I think are sexual preferences , especially ones I wouldn't think I would touch with a barge pole. Plus I'm scared in case something scars me for life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






No offense.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound very immature right now.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite the fact I agree with you... Can we NOT have this thread take a turn in this direction? I don't want people fighting anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish people would be more understanding.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not just random posters who never contribute anyways, it's not a single incident, I've been thinking about this for almost a month, it's a combination of things, it's the site itself and it's anti-furry policy.
> 
> A lot of you normal users may not have seen enough to really get the situation, but I know some of you will.  Sorry I wasn't as clear with this in the first post, I know a lot of you don't post nearly as much as I do (and won't have seen nearly as much shit as it happens).



Its sad that you feel this way Rydian, I hope you change your mind. We all get frustrated by one thing or the other at some point, especially when you are staff, it can be tough at times.

What you have to understand is that our policy as it stands is not "anti furry" in the most negative sense of the word. We introduced a ban on furry related threads at a point in time when there was a lot of them being made, by an extremely small minority of members. This was breeding massive hostility and resentment towards those members, and things were getting out of hand. We pretty much had no option than to introduce this policy, to quell hostilities and to protect members from being attacked. 

Now did we ban any furry members? Do we outlaw fursona avatars and sigs that are not explicit? No we did not. To call GBAtemps policy anti furry is unfair, if we were, you wouldn't be mag staff, you would be banned.

What you have to appreciate is that furrism is a niche fetish, and if we had a glut of threads involving any type of fetish, and it was getting out of hand, we would probably go down the exact same route. GBAtemp is predominantly a gaming and technology focused site. Although we encourage people to talk about their personal lives by having blogs and so on, the majority of people don't come here to hear about fetishes. So although personally I don't have anything against furries, and I like and respect you a great deal, I think our current policy is fair and I support it. I support it just as much as I would any similar policy relating to any type of fetish, whatever that fetish may be.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2011)

i haven't really realized this, however i think this post pretty much sums it up


			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> With all due respect, and since we're voicing opinions here;
> 
> I'm of the opinion that Catboy is one of the most kind and honest people I've ever known.
> And that Rydian is incredibly sane, intelligent, and helpful.
> ...



I haven't really seen that many anti-furry threads (or pro), but i have noticed a general dislike to them, and i'll admit i don't really like them either, however we are all basically generalizing here

"furries" and not some kind of inferior species, they are real people with an interest, it's just the bad examples of people who fall into that group that get pushed forward and everyone generalizes everyone in that group based on that person, sort of like the westboro baptist church with Christianity

This whole anti-furry policy isn't really saying that we hate furries, it's that we do not want the 'discussion' of people generalizing all furries and just hating their existence 


I say I don't like furries, but i'm basically just doing what everyone does, i'm taking the example of the most extreme possible (flaunting all up in your face) and using that to describe everyone that somewhat fits into that example, and it's terrible that humanity thinks of everything that way but they do, and you just have to prove people that you aren't that stereotypical furry/gay/otaku/immature kid.


And specifically to Rydian I'd just like to say that you've pretty much been a model here on GBAtemp, knowing a wide variety of topics and always being polite and funny, always insiteful, and always active. I hope you can just get past the whole furry hating and realize that it's just a stupid generalization, just like how the catboy has to deal with people hating on gays.

Edit: i'd just like to say his line
"We've done that to keep their horrible, aberrant behavior away from all of the so-called "normal" people."

seems really out of place in the whole post, i just noticed this and i can't help but question if he worded it wrong, he is a freakin' fox persona himself

Edit 2: i actually take that back, i can believe that they were pretty much being that bad example, and everyone just hated on them, so furry threads became banned, some furries, like i said, just take it too far


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait, are you actually a furry? I thought that was just like some weird little thing you were going on with.
But in a way, it doesn't bug me at all. You were helpful and, while sarcastic, humerous. 

If you're actually leaving or if this is a joke, then shit, joke's on me. 

(somebody fill me in via pm or something and fill me in with what's happening? I don't want to be like coming on here in the future and saying some stuff, and not knowing all of the facts at all, and insult people. thanx)


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been around for nearly a decade more than you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would just like to inform you that your statement is invalid. I also don't understand why you would think that from what I posted. I'm sorry for not taking a subject I find completely stupid 100% seriously. I guess I'll go back to my building blocks and lego while watching Captain Planet . 

I'm sorry but I just find this whole thing a joke if this is all about animal cartoon characters. I'm totally surprised you said I'm the one being immature.(not aimed at rydian)

As I said before I find it such a silly thing to leave for you seem to have a lot of friends on here. You make some great posts with good info in them.


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, dear.

Well, I must say, I'm at quite a loss. 

It seems as though this forum, in its current state, has lost a defining feature, an integral asset. Your contributions, in their staggering abundance, significance, and diversity, will not be forgotten to those who you've helped, Sir. However, I believe your reason for leaving to be a valid one, as far as I see. Intolerance is an unfortunate and at times unpardonable plague indeed, and it is a calamitous shame that it has transgressed one of the finest members this place has to offer. You'll  be sorely missed by a great deal of the 'Temp, I can assure you. 

Good luck, my dear Rydian!


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wait, are you actually a furry? I thought that was just like some weird little thing you were going on with.
> But in a way, it doesn't bug me at all. You were helpful and, while sarcastic, humerous.
> 
> If you're actually leaving or if this is a joke, then shit, joke's on me.
> ...


Sent you one.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why? Ok, yeah, you answered that, but...

Anyway, if such is your decision, then there's nothing any of us can do... Best of luck.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

I really guess it is goodbye. I'll honor you in my signature (kind of corny, oh well) but you will be dearly missed.

Good luck out there.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 4, 2011)

bye rydian good luck in your other furry adventures


----------



## dickfour (Jul 4, 2011)

I personally don't understand why anyone would care about a comment made be someone in a forum. I think people are way too sensitive these days. They treat the internet as if it were real life. Anyway Furies make the world a more interesting place.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

Bye, Rydian. You will be missed.
Also, don't forget your pants.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait so Rayder is pissed, or he's pissed at someone who said shit? what? :/


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 4, 2011)

Its sad to see familiar faces go, Good Luck Rydian on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wait so Rayder is pissed, or he's pissed at someone who said shit? what? :/


Rayder was mad about how, apparently, these furry views were forced in his face all the time on the Temp.

I have no idea where that comes from.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Spoiler



This is my attempt to lighten the mood



So... I can haz your Mag Staff position, Rydian?


----------



## ars25 (Jul 4, 2011)

any ways why is rydian leaving pm me an answer


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wait so Rayder is pissed, or he's pissed at someone who said shit? what? :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> any ways why is rydian leaving pm me an answer



Did you try reading the extensive FOUR pages of this topic?


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

I demand Rydian stay or I'll shave his fur off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ShadowSoldier: Some individuals started talking about furries in the Solato Robo release thread and it got blown out proportion.  It was a really bad case of rule 34, finding sexual perversion in a game where there was none to be found, which pissed Rayder off.  In the discussion some of the popular self-proclaimed furries in our community were put on blast, including Rydian.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow... Such a shame, you were so great for this community.
Thanks for everything, Rydian.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 4, 2011)

Perhaps the Solato Robo release got people so wound up because they have closeted sexual feelings for Furies that they don't know how to properly express.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 4, 2011)

See ya man. Although initially I didn't like you very much after awhile I realized you were a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Raika (Jul 4, 2011)

*DON'T GO*


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> I personally don't understand why anyone would care about a comment made be someone in a forum. I think people are way too sensitive these days. They treat the internet as if it were real life. Anyway Furies make the world a more interesting place.


You can't have been here long not to understand this. Rydian's kind of our bro, he posts all the time and is pretty hilarious, and most people love him. I know I'm going to miss seeing all his posts on here. That sucks, dude. Really sucks. 

Also, Rayder's just being annoying. I'd say it's pretty damn rare to be attracted to an average member of the opposite sex here. Just look at the huge gay, furry, gay furry, and hentai-loving communities here. I don't even think he's actually attracted to furries. Or maybe that was dudes. I dunno. Point is, Rydian's awesome.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait...Rydian....

Does this mean I'm your succesor...?

No but seriously, sorry to see you go Rydian...you are just too cool.

Being a furry is nothing to be ashamed about. Had it not been for your, and Vulpes, and all you others here, I would have never fully broken out of my shell. Gonna miss you dude!

I don't fursuit or go to cons either.....those sorts of things actually bother me as a furry of all things...

I still can't understand why you believe the place is so anti-furry, I mean I have my custom title, and do you think I get in trouble for it, heck no! I'm proud to be one, and if people want to flame me like immature brats, then so be it, just proves how intollerant, ignorant, and otherwise pathetic they are.

Dont be ashamed to be a furry Rydian, or anyone else for that matter, whether you be all-the-way, or in-the-closet about it. Fuck the media's portrayal, fuck G4's portrayal, fuck whoever else portrays us in a negative light.



Spoiler











I actually suspect the reason that furry topics became banned, is due to the mods actually trying to protect us from flamers and whatnot, both from in the temp and outside *stares at certain message board* I honestly don't mind this, but we shouldn't be ashamed of it.



Spoiler: You made me sad Rydian...Nimbus doesn't like being sad











You were so daymn cool...



			
				Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> I demand Rydian stay or I'll shave his fur off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're kidding me......here of all places.....and to tease a mod....

*Plays Rage Awakened*

*Busts out two large swords*

Now...I'm just plain pissed off...I feel like destroying something.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I don't even fully understand what this furry stuff is all about tbh? Is it people who's into bestiality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't get this furry thing either and the way it sound i don't think i want to know about it, sounds gross, and it's a shame rydian is leaving he has been here a while.


----------



## iFish (Jul 4, 2011)

It was a good year and a half, Rydian. 

I'll miss you. But I'll keep in touch, I prooooomise~


----------



## vincentx77 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know I don't post a lot, and I haven't been reading this board 'religiously' for long, but from what I've seen, Rydian, you certainly seem cool enough. If you enjoy spending time here, don't you dare let anyone run you off because they don't like some aspect of who you are on the inside. We all need to learn to accept each other for who we are, warts and all, even on a technology & gaming related forum. Let's face, half of the posts on this site have nothing to do with gaming. I do recall reading a thread started by a guy who couldn't wait to tell everyone of his one night stand, and how he [sic]'tossed that chick's salad'. Sexuality doesn't get any more 'in your face' or 'shoved down your throat' than that. 

Obviously, whether or not you leave is your decision, and you have to do what's right for you. Personally, I hope you fight for your right to be here, regardless of what anyone else thinks or how they feel. I hate to see people be bullied for being different, and that's all this is. One day maybe they will grow up and have to live with the consequences of knowing how they treated someone else. I'm just afraid you may regret walking away from this fight in the future.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn.
This community really is falling apart. Why can't everyone just deal with the fact that people are or aren't furries? Isn't there a rule against discrimination?
Rydian, you were a great contributor to this forum, and you are part of what made GBAtemp what it is. It's kinda sad that haters are causing you to shy away from here. Well, see you and good luck with your future.


----------



## Devin (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll keep in touch, Rydian.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Damn.
> This community really is falling apart. Why can't everyone just deal with the fact that people are or aren't furries? Isn't there a rule against discrimination?
> Rydian, you were a great contributor to this forum, and you are part of what made GBAtemp what it is. It's kinda sad that haters are causing you to shy away from here. Well, see you and good luck with your future.



Amen to this....

Rydian...you really don't need to go.

Fuck all those that taunt us, fuck those intollerant bastards.

I would happily destroy them all if I had the resources.....the internet doesn't need people that are intolerant.

I'm not gonna leave if someone flames me for being a furry. I'll just beat them into the ground, or let the mods have their fun...whichever comes first *fireyeyes*

I'll fight for all those of my kind on these forums....I used to just run away myself....but not anymore. It's war now!


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian, you message me on Steam, okay?


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it. What's so bad about being a furry? I see nothing wrong with it if you or whoever else wants to be whatever. Its your choice to do what you like.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you...good to see some tolerant people on the web still. I could lick you right now, but I'd rather just give you a hug.

By the way

You haven't seen that episode of NCIS have you....or seen G4's supposed episode on us...or even been flamed and whatnot on *that board*

We have been mistreated as the internet is intollerant of anything different. We have been bullied for years, and years, told to "YIFF IN HELL!" and other derogitory stuff.

It's not pretty, and it disgusts me the way they portray us. 

We must fight....for great justice.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't Go. You helped out with lot's of stuff. No Furry can replace you


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Please don't go man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This ain't cool man!


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Please don't go man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know....

Am I the only one with what seems to be a vast mountain-sized amount of hate and rage building up inside?

If you are holding any of it back, don't....let it build up and consume you...don't hold back your rage and anger against these people that look down upon us.

I'm sorry... I'm taking this personally....but it's not ok anymore. We've been bullied for long enough....now is the time to fight back!

I will be Rydians temporary successor....if I must.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow... I enjoyed this dude's posting and such. Sad to see stupid things push a good member away.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 4, 2011)

How about everyone just stops discussing their sexual preferences normal or not, problem solved. Last time I checked this wasn't a dating or porno site. This is a site about gaming after all. I don't blame people being upset after reading posts of a sexual manner joking or not. 99% of the site is here to talk about mostly stuff gaming related. It is getting worse when you see 50% of the posts on the new posts section filled with stupid stuff or Fetish stuff (I don't just mean this furry thing)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder why everybody seem to forgot the user ignore function of this board.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I wonder why everybody seem to forgot the user ignore function of this board.



Wait we have one of those...why haven't I found it.


----------



## Necron (Jul 4, 2011)

Sad to see that a good member is leaving the temp. Probably you won't read this message, probably you don't even know me here in the forums, but you will be missed. Good luck in everything and if you think of coming back, we will be very happy to see you posting again


----------



## dickfour (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> How about everyone just stops discussing their sexual preferences normal or not, problem solved. Last time I checked this wasn't a dating or porno site. This is a site about gaming after all. I don't blame people being upset after reading posts of a sexual manner joking or not. 99% of the site is here to talk about mostly stuff gaming related. It is getting worse when you see 50% of the posts on the new posts section filled with stupid stuff or Fetish stuff (I don't just mean this furry thing)


Uh I think you were actually on masterslavetemp.net because I've not noticed that 50% of the posts here are fetish related or I must really be missing something.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> 99% of the site is here to talk about mostly stuff gaming related


Gaming has drama as well, as you've noticed.
As for the rest of your posts, you pretty much generalized 'furry' as wanting to put your pen0r in animals. Really, it's about anthropomorphisizing animals. Sometimes wearing kemonomimi or fursuits, but not all the time. That's like cosplay. And sex in it's about as weird to them is about as weird as cosplay sex is to us. If it isn't, most of us think you're a tad bit weird as well. It's just what people are interested in.

Also, I'm offended at all the people raging about how sexual preference doesn't matter and such. It does. It defines a person as much as gender does. Just look at the Catboy. He's a pretty cool guy, posts yaoi and doesn't afraid of anything, but he wouldn't be the same if he was straight or a chick, and the forum'd be different, too. Same with Rydian. If he was a non-furry, we wouldn't get to see his furry-related postings or references to being a furvert.
TL;DR: 
Sexual preference matters, but it's cool because it's awesome to be different.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again...youve proven to be another tolerant person on the internet. I have a sliver of hope now. I like that...

People need to stop generalizing furries. Once you get to know our kind we're actaully pretty coo'


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 4, 2011)

dont leave us rydian


----------



## Devin (Jul 4, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> How about everyone just stops discussing their sexual preferences normal or not, problem solved. Last time I checked this wasn't a dating or porno site. This is a site about gaming after all. I don't blame people being upset after reading posts of a sexual manner joking or not. 99% of the site is here to talk about mostly stuff gaming related. It is getting worse when you see 50% of the posts on the new posts section filled with stupid stuff or Fetish stuff (I don't just mean this furry thing)



Well, in today's society people are judged by sexual preference, religion, color, and gender. It's wrong to judge people by these means, but it has always been like this. People are bullied because of their preferences, in retaliation the bullied people become strengthened by this "hate" towards them. For example, The Gay Little Catboy has a open expression of his sexual preference and doesn't hide it. His profile picture is even him cuddling with his boyfriend. While this is perfectly fine, I believe there's a line between being open by it, and being outgoing about. Not saying that Catboy does this, but I've seen people who go out of their way to make it so everyone knows of their opinions. When honestly, people don't care but hey what do I know? I'm just a kid posting his thoughts on a forum, that people are going to quote with a +1, or a "^this!" post. Or maybe this post won't accumulate any worth, either way I've posted my opinion.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 4, 2011)

People consider them as furries?


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, but the catboy's knd of a major offender in this part. You may have noticed that his name has 'gay' in it. Right there. At the beginning.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+9001 to Strength, Resolution, Constitution, and Determination.

Again, couldn't have said this any better myself.

I'm gonna save your post. It's meaningful and true.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 4, 2011)

FUCK if you have a problem with someone because of their hobbies then fucking leave them alone. MOTHERFUCKER. Stop getting into dumb ass debates. 

As for Rydian leaving, I will miss you. I really enjoyed your comments and how informative you are.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian, you were one of my favorite members on this site, and you were one of the least offensive furries on this site. I consider you a friend, even though we haven't really spoken.

I really have no opinion about furries in general, but it seems like the offensive furry members seem to be outnumbered by the vast amount of intolerance towards furries in general. I am greatly bothered by this, and I have been considering leaving the 'temp myself because of intolerance not just towards furries, but intolerance in many areas, not to mention the mind-blowing amount of ignorance that goes with it.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 4, 2011)

I just saw this, and it's quite a surprise.
Hope you change your mind


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nooooo!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't go!


----------



## .Chris (Jul 4, 2011)

Why? Are you leavimg?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Goodbye, friend, and good luck in your later furryness life.


----------



## tlyee61 (Jul 4, 2011)

pppppppplllllllllllzzzzzzzzz dont leave Rydian.
We have so many good members leaving...


----------



## leeday100196 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodbye my friend. It was fun while it lasted. Please visit once in a while, it'll lighten up a lot of our problems here.
Anyway guys, I think he's officially closed down his account so it might be a bit late to convince him to stay.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Goodbye my friend. It was fun while it lasted. Please visit once in a while, it'll lighten up a lot of our problems here.
> Anyway guys, I think he's officially closed down his account so it might be a bit late to convince him to stay.



*Looks at his account*

I don't see ANY evidence backing up your claim. His profile looks the same. >_>


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian...I barely post at this site but I feel I know you well, I've always loved your posts and it never mattered what you liked
I will miss you Rydian, and hope you will someday reconsider, or visit.


----------



## obito (Jul 4, 2011)

Leave, but you better damn be back soon.

Seeya 'round, Rydian.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 4, 2011)

Peace out, man. The reason I hardly post is because of the community too. Seems to be way too dominated by 14 year olds. Mature conversations have become rare.

I've watched and for the most part, you've left a nice mark on the site. Good luck finding a better community. Holler at me if you do


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

Au revoir, Rydian. Au revoir...

I hate to see such awesome members go...You will be missed by everyone...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 4, 2011)

All I know is that gbatemp has been getting worse and worse every year.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 4, 2011)

There should not even be a personal section on the forums if it is going to be manipulated and censored. Moreover, I see no problem in people who have niche interests connecting on this fourm or any forum as long it is not hateful. If this site is meant to be a Gaming & Technology site then it should handled has such. No talk of news, religion, race, sex, etc. should allowed unless it has to do with the main theme of the site. GBATemp has lost sight of their goal if this is the kind of bullshit that is being used.  Unless you are completely blind, this site had developed far beyond an run-of-the-mill Gaming community. This is an international forum. A forum where you do not see the same people always posting. There is huge variety on this forum and GBATemp should not drive the that variety away, IMO.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jul 4, 2011)

RYDIAN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i fucking love you!!!!!!

EDIT: I'm legitimately upset right now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 4, 2011)

Really? You're one of my favorite people, internet or otherwise. You've always been so kind to everyone, whoever made you feel this way should be the one leaving not you.

I do hope you reconsider... No one will think less of you for it.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I don't fursuit.  I don't go to cons.  I don't stalk people, I don't act like a creeper, I'm not an embarrassment in public... but I am a "furry", and _I no longer feel welcome or even safe here._  Barring a major change of staff or site policy I will not be back.
> 
> 
> As for the guides...
> ...



Damn Rydian that sucks that you feel that way as well as leaving. Kinda sucks that I feel that way too. It's just gone to the whiny bastards on here instead of the willful helpers. Take it easy man, your a decent person. And if anyone says otherwise they can f*** off. Their lives are shit so they have to make everyone else's.


----------



## signz (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, honestly. What's wrong with being different than others? Alright, so he is a furry... WHO CARES?!
It shouldn't really care if somebody is gay, a furry, old, fat, too thin... Wouldn't it be just fucking boring, if everybody would be the exact same?

Ok, I don't really know what a "furry" is
Just read up, what a furry is... (the part about anthropomorphy animals) I don't see anything wrong with that. Ok, there's also the part about "animal porn", which is just a natural thing if you think about it (yes, animals do have sex, live with it) and if someone is into that, it's his decision! As long as it's not a human banging a dog (alright, there's still Tijuana), I'm ok with that - as anyone should be. Everybody got a different lifestyle, that others just have to accept or simply stfu.

It's quite sad, that you want to leave, Rydian. I enjoyed reading your posts..


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Crap, this sucks.
You are one of the better members around here from what i have seen, and seriously helpful.
I hope a day comes when you can come back here, and that day, we will welcome you back with open arms.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jul 4, 2011)

Although I don't know a whole lot about you, I DO know that you're one of the most helpful Tempers I've ever seen. Guides and posts alike. GBAtemp wouldn't be the same without your helpfulness.


----------



## relminator (Jul 4, 2011)

Man this sucks. You're one of the most helpful staff here.  I hope you reconsider.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 4, 2011)

The resident furvert is gone? You know it's hard to act sad. He does have an impressive postcount though.

e: oh yes the guides. will be missed.


----------



## prowler (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian is probably one of the most noticeable furries on this forum, that's why he gets so much hate.

Rydian if you see this: I'm still filing for sexual abuse.

EDIT: All this going on reminds me of this
[youtube]http://youtu.be/F_DVHUEjnuU[/youtube]


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, who actually wants him to leave? This thread is 8 pages of pure sad.


----------



## squall23 (Jul 4, 2011)

This disappoints me, but there's really not much I can do about it.

As for the whole Rayder thing.  I don't see why you guys are hating on him.  Somebody is uncomfortable with something and you guys slam him for his opinion.  A person's tolerance can only go so far.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 4, 2011)

I read through some of the pages of the thread and I've heard what Rydian had to say... I just can't wrap my head around this at all. I understand where he's coming from, but in the end it all comes down to a handful of ignorant people in an ocean of tolerance (at least on this subject). All of it coming up at once seems to be the biggest problem, and I hope that he only needs to take a break rather than leave us for good. This place just wouldn't be the same.



			
				squall23 said:
			
		

> This disappoints me, but there's really not much I can do about it.
> 
> As for the whole Rayder thing.  I don't see why you guys are hating on him.  Somebody is uncomfortable with something and you guys slam him for his opinion.  A person's tolerance can only go so far.


They're not mad at him for his opinion, they're mad because he chose this thread to voice it in. This is not the place, nor the time for such things.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 4, 2011)

Cya rydian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll be missed.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 4, 2011)

It's your choice, at the end of the day only you'll do what's best for you. I'd say ignore such people on the forum, but hey everyone has their limits.

You've been a very helpful member


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 4, 2011)

>clicks on thread
>sees last post
>thinks its just some n00b leaving
>goes to first page







WHY RYDIAN?
WHY?
YOU HAD 12.000 POSTS
WHY?
I HOPE THIS IS A STUPID JOKE


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 4, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I read through some of the pages of the thread and I've heard what Rydian had to say... I just can't wrap my head around this at all. I understand where he's coming from, but in the end it all comes down to a handful of ignorant people in an ocean of tolerance (at least on this subject). All of it coming up at once seems to be the biggest problem, and I hope that he only needs to take a break rather than leave us for good. This place just wouldn't be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless I missed something Rayder hasn't even posted in this thread.

Anyway Rydian, I hope you look over this thread and reconsider your decision. To quote you "but I am a "furry", and I no longer feel welcome or even safe here." Going by the general responses here so far at your announcement, nine pages of people saying this is a sad thing and wishing you would stay, I would say that you are undervaluing yourself a great deal in your own mind.


----------



## boktor666 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh no, Rydian, please don't go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We know people are immature some times, and I can imagine that it's harsh, but most of the people around here (like me and all the other regular tempers) want you to hang around here, your guides and news posts are one of the things that make this place intresting. 

Your guides, your presence and your yelling shall be missed here. I hope you enjoy your future adventures, and _stay furry_


----------



## Buleste (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't add anything about you leaving that hasn't already been said Rydian.

All I can say is Thank you for all your hard work and help on here and you will be sorely missed by many.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> *Plays Rage Awakened* *Busts out two large swords*
> Now...I'm just plain pissed off..*.I feel like destroying something.*
> 
> 
> ...


What post in this thread? His last post was in a thread about onions! Seems to me that a minority of of people are scapegoating him for daring to express an opinion in his blog that they didn't like. He wasn't saying death to furries he just wanted the extreme shit to stop, the hentai to stop, the ramming it down our throats to stop. And poster after poster agreed, be a furry fine but don't bang on about it constantly.


Oh and Nimbus you can never be Rhydian's successor, so stop saying it. Dear God you'd have the rings off your grannys fingers before her corpse was even cold. And you call us insensitive!
You can't replace him because, one he is Rhydian and two because he always conducts himself well on here professional, decent, helpful. He in my opinion *was not* one of the furries being OTT. Whereas you appear to be trying to make everything ten times worse and destroy the temp completely, with your self declared war.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 4, 2011)

No! Please don't leave!
But anyway if you still do I hope you have a good life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW: I never expected you'd quit GBATemp like this.


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2011)

You shouldn't leave! Stay!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 4, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> There should not even be a personal section on the forums if it is going to be manipulated and censored. Moreover, I see no problem in people who have niche interests connecting on this fourm or any forum as long it is not hateful. If this site is meant to be a Gaming & Technology site then it should handled has such. No talk of news, religion, race, sex, etc. should allowed unless it has to do with the main theme of the site. GBATemp has lost sight of their goal if this is the kind of bullshit that is being used.  Unless you are completely blind, this site had developed far beyond an run-of-the-mill Gaming community. This is an international forum. A forum where you do not see the same people always posting. There is huge variety on this forum and GBATemp should not drive the that variety away, IMO.


Yeah, I remember a certain shitstorm a few years back when a certain members blog was modded.  Afaik mods aren't allowed to edit blogs except for illegal stuff.


----------



## Ace (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd seriously like to thank you so very much for your enormous contributions to this forum. You've brought about some amazing content that won't go unnoticed by the technology communities. I completely respect your choice, and I wish you complete luck in the future, and remember, we have open arms to your return, at any time!

To everyone else: it's time to stop crying about losing a Temper, and it's time to move on. The incessant ramblings and flamings going on about successors here and all the pro-against-furry-war have been going on long enough. I'd like to make a notion to the mods to lock the thread, so that these flamings can stop.

As for what happens on the Temp after this drama? Hey, it's the Internet, who know who might show up here next? We've had an assorted and unique wave of users join and contribute, bring their life to our eyes in the blogs, bring a myrriad of informative guides, and probably more laughter than I'd be willing to admit, and who's to say it isn't the newest member who joins us?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2011)

I won't take long, since there's a good possibility that you won't get back on here to read this.

Will miss ya, pal. One of the best members this site ever had.

Maybe someday you'll be back. One day when the 'temp will be more tolerant.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2011)

Bai.

You will be missed.

And to that guy who said that 14 year olds are incapable of having mature conversations, I'm going to kill you. Probably. (it's funny cause my statement goes against my idea! hahaha!)






... NO! DON'T GO! DON'T GO! DON'T GO!

;_; It's the end of an era.


Hey wait, does this mean there's a mag staff position open?

[this post was made to show my feelings and lighten the mood, so please, treat it as such]


----------



## laurenz (Jul 4, 2011)

Meh, I don't like furries anyway!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian, it's seriously effed that everything has gotten to a point where you no longer feel safe.  You were probably the most upstanding member of this community that I've come across.  I commented in that furry blog only to say that furry talk should be kept to the Other Discussions section of the forum.  Discussing that stuff in an inappropriate place is not something you've ever been guilty of.  I hope you change your mind and that you can ignore those angry few who have nothing better to do than to throw your name into a discussion/rant in which it doesn't belong.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't go! We shall miss you.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 4, 2011)

somebody in a new DS RPG game said some comments about sorotoro red the hunter and something about "furries"..go check it out


----------



## rock7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodbye Rydian and Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 4, 2011)

what type of "site policy" would Rydian want I wonder?


----------



## boktor666 (Jul 4, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I won't take long, since there's a good possibility that you won't get back on here to read this.
> 
> Will miss ya, pal. One of the best members this site ever had.
> 
> Maybe someday you'll be back. One day when the 'temp will be more tolerant.


When it becomes tolerant? I thought one of the very rules of this forum was to be tolerant. If this keeps happening (this kind of shitstorms) then the people will leave, just like older members who are leaving at this very moment. Why wait for the people to be tolerant, moderators have a little bit of power to stop this kind of stuff.

Edit by staff: but we do


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 4, 2011)

I can understand where you're coming from rydian... best of luck!

Hopefully you will come back someday :3

lots of people will miss you!


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 4, 2011)

Will miss ya rydian.

You are like one of the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No, you ARE best!


----------



## doyama (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah a real shame you contributed a lot here.

Best of luck to ya though. Hope you come back in the near future.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2011)

Well bye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A great loss to the site.

You've helped pretty much every active member in one way or another. Thank you!

Good luck with anything you do on other forums, sites etc


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian my friend, I'm extremely saddened by this move. 
You're letting an overly vocal minority coerce your actions.
I believe I mentioned that a modicum of unreasonable hatred comes with the territory here.
We (the staff) all experience it, though it's true that you probably caught more than your fair share of it. 

For what it's worth, we have done our best to be inclusive to people from all walks of life, here.
The main reason why we had to enact the furry thread policy is to protect the open furries here from that same vocal minority you're now _escaping_. (for lack of a better term)
Is it a perfect system? Hardly. 
No widely-reaching solution ever is.
But we're trying.
I can think of quite a few places around the web where we wouldn't even be having this conversation. You would have been shunned immediately, and just from the way I present myself, so would I.
We can't be as inclusive as we would like to be, because getting tens of thousands of people worldwide to agree on everything is an exercise in futility. 

I know you want changes to be made.
But how are we going to make those changes without intelligent input?
This is something you need to stay here and work on with us.
I think you know I'll stand by you, and I'm far from being the only one. 

So I want you to read through these ten pages of responses.
Is it actually worth leaving this many people who respect and admire you over a handful of opinions?
Is this actually so horrible a place to call your own? 
You've _earned_ your high standing here, and whether you realize it or not, you're helping to mold the network each and every day. 

No matter what your final choice is, 
you'll always be counted among my friends.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 4, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Rydian my friend, I'm extremely saddened by this move.
> You're letting an overly vocal minority coerce your actions.
> I believe I mentioned that a modicum of unreasonable hatred comes with the territory here.
> We (the staff) all experience it, though it's true that you probably caught more than your fair share of it.
> ...








I honestly could not have said it better myself. Vulpes, you sure have a way with words. Rydian you know you have my support as well.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 4, 2011)

Well. You always came to my rescue when i needed PSP help. I thank you for that.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> People consider them as furries?


stupid douchebags probably do


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 4, 2011)

[youtube]cbeR6uYxU50[/youtube]

And Schlupi and Vulpes' posts as well... DAMMIT RYDIAN DON'T GO


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian, you've helped countless people without once thinking twice about it.
You've even helped me out on a few times, from things as small as getting me pokemon to helping me get a nasty virus off my boyfriend's laptop.
You're great guy and it's no shock to me how quickly you got to Meg Staff. Hell it wouldn't even be a shock to me if you made it to Moderator next promotion.
You earn that kinda power and even earned more respect than anyone on this site. You've proven countless times that you are a great person.
I wish you get to see how many people will be effected by you leaving and I hope you reconsider returning to the Temp.
Honestly there is no other way to end this other than. I hold more respect for you and you were a great friend to have.

Also that would make three


----------



## Coto (Jul 4, 2011)

It should be much more sane to cool things down. Rydian's leaving, while he wasn't one of my fav members , his knowledge and special demeanor will be missed.

As for staff, let's try *(we users)* to make them their lives easier, just because after all they are humans and have a life, besides bits & text. It is pitiful to see one and another thread about staff members complaining about the community's demeanor because they put a lot of effort in their job, and no one is paying them, besides themselves. 

I, as a temper, will keep liking this community, and be proud of their sources, infos, reviews, codes, furries, and all things involving a *HUMAN BEHAVIOR*. 

I don't like at all furries clothes, characters & all, but if some members prefer to bash them because "they're just too territorial in my personal heterosexual gap" it is clearly because they have some troubles accepting different genders . I don't have any problems with users wearing furries avatars & all as long as they don't come near me and try to do things I as heterosexual do, *but if they are just living and wanting to share their thoughts onto society like anyone, that should not be tabooed*

Nothing else to say


----------



## Ikki (Jul 4, 2011)

There's not much that I can say and hasn't been said already.
So I'll stay low and assure you that you will be missed, man. You're of the small pack of users that I never read being a douche or replying without thinking.

One of the best members of the community for sure, it's a pity you are taking this decision.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 4, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Well. You always came to my rescue when i needed PSP help. I thank you for that.


Yeah, he was one of the most helpful when it came to the PSP Scene...


Goodby once again.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 4, 2011)

WHY DID YOU LEAVE US?!!!
I'll miss the furriness you gave us


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 4, 2011)

Woah shit! When did all this happen?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I can say is another friend gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the first thing I've posted in days because everything else seemed irrelevant to me. But being his with this news is like woah!


----------



## junkerde (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I don't fursuit.  I don't go to cons.  I don't stalk people, I don't act like a creeper, I'm not an embarrassment in public... but I am a "furry", and _I no longer feel welcome or even safe here._  Barring a major change of staff or site policy I will not be back.
> 
> 
> As for the guides...
> ...


ok then


----------



## .Chris (Jul 4, 2011)

Everyone, please copy my signature and put it in yours...

If this is spam, mods, please remove this post.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 4, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Everyone, please copy my signature and put it in yours...
> 
> If this is spam, mods, please remove this post.


I'm pretty sure that people have other messages, as well. I have a signature for Rydian too.

Bye Rydian.


----------



## Crass (Jul 4, 2011)

Being a fellow ape-furry/t****** enthusiast I can definitely feel your pain. There is a lot of hate and bigotry towards our kind 'round here, and its a blood shame. Everyone is just so ignorant and hateful!


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 4, 2011)

WHAT!? NO! Don't leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your one of the coolest members here!


----------



## tagzard (Jul 4, 2011)

Good buy friend.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 4, 2011)

COME BACK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*to GameWinner* He was so FURRY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---
:{| This thing made mustache man indifferent. bleh


----------



## Clookster (Jul 4, 2011)

It's sad. Very sad. 

You made me angry because you still don't understand the difference (and similarities) between R4 Gold, R4 Ultra, R4iDSN and Acekard 2.i. And the proper understanding of these differences is the most important thing on earth, you know..? lol. 

Anyway: Good luck, little fox. Or big fox. Whatever.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2011)

I just want to point out one thing in this thread that is bothering me.

Here we all are, trying to convince one of our most favorite members to stay despite all the haters judging him for being a furry.  We're all trying to make the point known that we don't care what he does or how he does it, we just want him to stay with us, constantly keeping his knowledge and humor flowing through the boards.  This is good.

However, I have seen more posts in this thread than I care to count saying things along the lines of "I don't care if you're a furry, and you can go off and do your furry things and I can do my hetero stuff" or "as long as you don't try to push your ways on me we're cool" or "we can all have our own life and we would love you to stay *as long as you keep your furryness/actions out of discussions*"

Now, none of those were word for word.  Within the past few pages there WAS a post I was going to quote, but rather than single one person out (just as an example though) I decided against it.  But do you guys see the irony in your posts?  Here you all are saying "dude you can stay, we want you and we won't judge you like those other guys did... as long as you don't do any of that _furry_ stuff to us."  There you go.  It may not even be intentional but you guys ARE inadvertently judging him as someone who is trying to impose his views upon others.  Seeing the state he is in and reading quite a few extensive topics he has partaken in, he has not nor would he try to impose his views upon others.  You guys are trying to preach tolerance, but acting so fucking close-minded about it.

If you're gonna beg him back, then beg for him to come back.  And leave it at that.  Don't go on saying that you'd like him back as long as everyone can keep their ideals to themselves, because that's a shit condition.

Rydian, if you're gonna come back, be who you're gonna be, man.  I'll put a small quote on Rayder at this part, how I am a hetero guy who likes normal women.    But if you're furry and you're gonna be here, then by all means man, don't try to hide it.  If anybody is offended by YOUR lifestyle, they can go *fuck off* because *YOU* are the better man.

Tempers, we have a lot of different people from all walks of life here.  We have different races, different genders, different religions, sexual preferences, whatever.  If you're not going to be tolerant of whatever somebody brings to the table, then *FUCK YOU.* It's the internet for Christ's sake, if someone is talking about some take on life that does not apply to you and you don't like it, close your fucking browser and get the fuck out.  We don't need you here if you're not going to tolerate individuality.

And with this, I take my leave for the day.  Farewell.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 4, 2011)

A little harsh, and not my exact opinion, but:

http://imgur.com/mwnHG.png


Anyways, furries creep me out. They do. But that doesn't give me a reason to voice that opinion of them in a hateful way (I'm tolerant of that culture in some aspects). Especially on this type of forum. I don't think there should be any topics about fetishes, which makes my opinion a little more extreme that Pingpong's quite a few pages back (which, to me seemed like many ignored). This is a gaming site. Its size is the only reason this type of discussion even exists.

This isn't a place where I want to know you're a furry, what you do as one, why you're one, or why you're "proud" to be one. But, that's not to be seen in a negative light, because you have a right to let me know. I wouldn't want this place to turn into a "Don't ask, don't tell" type of environment here. In my opinion, that's a cruel way of going about it. Go ahead and let me know about it in your custom title, you avatar, your sig, whatever! I just don't want topics dedicated to a certain fetish on a gaming forum. I don't mind discussions about furries, general culture, civilized opinions on them, but I'd rather not read about the activities (sex related or not, it doesn't matter).

Most importantly, you shouldn't give a fuck what other people think anyway, as long as what you do isn't dangerous to others! I don't care what your fetishes are or what your interests are outside of gaming and technology. As long as it does not harm myself or others, you are indeed free to do and think as you wish. And of course, you don't need my post to know that. 

In truth, there's no anti-furry policy here, there's only anti-furry users. The policy is fair, the users are not. In my opinion, Rydian, your reasons for leaving are unsubstantiated and at times untrue. I don't think you should leave, I think you should stay. I'm not going to take the route of saying "fuck those that don't agree with furries," but I will take the route of "fuck the assholes." Some genuinely intelligent people may have a problem with the culture, but they are tolerant. The ones who are assholes about it are the ones that need to go.

So, in closing, I think you should stay, Rydian. Don't let the assholes and douchebags get you down!


----------



## Cyan (Jul 4, 2011)

You really left?

You are a helpful user to all the community. You can see that a lot of people like you (furry or not, that has nothing to do with helping people).
If you leave you'll be missed by a lot of people.


Though, I would like to say that I don't understand the "need" to place the furry subject on the front line.
You feel like being/acting like a furry, fine. Use animal avatar/signature, fine too.
But what I don't understand is all this movement around this, like if it was a sect, a religion, a politics, something that people need to now that you are part of it and that everyone need to acknowledge.

Who care?
Just be who you are (not only you Rydian, but every users here) without promoting it.
We don't care if people feels like being furry, catholic, Buddhist, French, Italian, or whatever else, we are all here to share and learn around gaming and technologies.


I'm also wondering why there are these kind of topic with title like "I'm leaving".
Either you don't want to be a part of the community because you are tired of it and you just post less and less, and ends not coming here anymore without advertising it, or either you want to see the reaction of other users while announcing the leaving and it's meaning that you are still caring about the user's and community.

I guess I don't understand a lot of things here


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think you should leave Rydian. Other than your avatar and a few images you've made I have not seen anything in your posts relating to you being a furry. Except when people use it as some put-down towards you. I don't care anyway, its your life. You're a great member of this community and its a shame to see you go.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 4, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> ~snip



That was quite possibly the best post i've ever read on this entire site. I applaud you for existing, good sir.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 4, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm also wondering why there are these kind of topic with title like "I'm leaving".
> Either you don't want to be a part of the community because you are tired of it and you just post less and less, and ends not coming here anymore without advertising it, or either you want to see the reaction of other users while announcing the leaving and it's meaning that you are still caring about the user's and community.



Wow, haha. It's kind of funny that the post right after mine questioned this. It's funny because I was wondering, too. I don't really see a reason for these kinds of topics, because all they ever get is "please, don't go," type of thing. So it's either an ego-boost or the user still caring for the community. And if the user cares for the community, they should _stay_ in the community!


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm gonna miss you man, take care.

Easily one of the most resourceful person on this forum and one of the best magazine staffers I've seen.

One of these days I'm going to wish you were back.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jul 4, 2011)

Once again, Goodbye rydian! I cant say this enough for some reason. even though I barely knew you, you were one of my most respected persons on the temp.

:')


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2011)

Would you all have preferred I not say anything and just vanish? :\

And I'm leaving the site because I no longer feel comfortable or happy here, it's that simple.


----------



## Hebon (Jul 4, 2011)

How can we make you feel comfortable?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hebon said:
			
		

> How can we make you feel comfortable?



I don't think we can. Considering the absolute CLUSTERFUCK that is most people's perception of furries(either creepy freaks or bitchy attention whores complaining about being steriotyped), Rydian rightly sees it as an unwinnable situation, especially considering a certain release thread and the response thread created by a certain former staffer; it's no wonder the poor guy feels this is an unsafe place for him...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hebon, it's hard to make someone feel comfortable if they truly aren't feeling it from their environment.

Rydian, if you so choose to go, there's nothing we can do to stop you.  I know that you don't really even know me (maybe just know OF me) but if it's any comfort, and I can't speak for any other person in this thread, but I won't judge you for your views.  Maybe it's just because of the people I am friends with, or maybe the way my parents raised me.  But I am very tolerant when it comes to people's views (especially, as Uncle FEFL said, as long as it does not harm myself or others (or the person concerned)), and I have, in real life (not just the internet) friends from ALL walks of life.  I have white friends, I have black friends, mexican friends, asian friends.  I have friends who are Catholic, Christian, Jewish, and Atheist.  I have friends who are straight, ones who are bi-sexual, and ones (quite a few actually) who are gay.  And yes, I have a friend who is a furry, in real life.  And he is actually a very good friend of mine and an extremely insightful person.  I'm not going to lie, I do find the whole idea of furryism a bit odd, but I also find tapioca pudding, drag queens, and people who ask where he front of Target is, all a bit odd.  But shit me if I lie, it doesn't bother me in the slightest.

TL;DR - I've seen it all, friend.  I have good friends from all walks of life, including furryism.  To each their own, friend.

So if you're not feeling comfortable or happy being here anymore, then don't stay.  I am sure you've got better things in life to worry about then a bunch of internets and webforums.

But, it all comes down to this.  Assholes are gonna be assholes, and...







If you leave, I expect to see you walking away from a computer, just like that.

Regards,
~plasma


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2011)

It does suck that you're leaving.

I dunno, hopefully you have a change of heart and decide to stay. Bon voyage!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 4, 2011)

Wut?? but nooooooooo, I noticed this shit too a few months after I joined. It's just some guys being douchebags, sometimes people can misunderstand you and what you do, I've been banned from gamespot because of a misunderstanding (that saying I never went back) 

I'll miss you Rydian


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 4, 2011)

I still don't understand this furry thing. For me it's just a passion, just like some people like to wear old Renaissance clothes or Lolitas but it seems that I'm wrong (?) What's all these comparisons with sexuality ???

Anyway, I don't know you personally, but you're have done a lot for the community, and for that, thank you. Keep in mind that you'll see a lot of people who won't accept your opinions, choices, passions or whatever in your life, and even more on the internet... So keep strong, stay as you are and if people aren't smart enough to accept that, then ignore them. I like to think that their stupidity will hurt them more than any punishment


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Would you all have preferred I not say anything and just vanish? :\
> 
> And I'm leaving the site because I no longer feel comfortable or happy here, it's that simple.


Well, to be fair (from what I've read), only myself and Cyan have that opinion about "leaving" topics. So, objectively, no. That's not what people want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's fair. I've posted much, much less (never really posted too much anyway) because this site is kind of deteriorating in the aspects I'm interested in. I hope you have a change of heart in the future, and if you do, I hope your friends here help you feel happy again.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 4, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> I've posted much, much less (never really posted too much anyway) because this site is kind of deteriorating in the aspects I'm interested in. I hope you have a change of heart in the future, and if you do, I hope your friends here help you feel happy again.



I agree this site is deteriorating, it's dominated by kids who can't or don't know how to accept views and opinions outside their own.

I made a comment about not using my DS in public and I got a bunch nasty PM.
When I first joined I posted a lot, but now I only comment or answer questions that help others.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 4, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> However, I have seen more posts in this thread than I care to count saying things along the lines of "I don't care if you're a furry, and you can go off and do your furry things and I can do my hetero stuff" or "as long as you don't try to push your ways on me we're cool" or "we can all have our own life and we would love you to stay *as long as you keep your furryness/actions out of discussions*"



I'm pretty sure that is considered "tolerance" on an internet forum.  While i completely agree with being tolerant of the beliefs/practices of others, there is a time and place for discussions of a sexual/fetish (and it is a fetish) nature.  If you're a furry and you show it in your avatar/sig, no problem.  That's who you are.  Discussions/pictures of an explicit nature have no place here though.  Rydian was never guilty of any of that and it's incredibly sad that he's the one to go as a result of the words and actions of a handful of people/staff...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 4, 2011)

So just to be clear, this isn't some prank that the staff is pulling on us, and Rydian is an actual Furry? Like, no joke? Sorry if this offends someone by the way, but see it from other people's point of view, it's sort of out of the norm y'know?

If he is, then whatever man. Let users be users. They're not impacting your real life. They don't flaunt it. Peace starts with acceptance.

(Things weed has taught me.)


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 4, 2011)

Nooooooo!
That's all I can say.
First Monkat, then You!
The legends are fleeing...


----------



## KingAsix (Jul 4, 2011)

Everyone from the Temp is leaving man....Well of course I hope whatever you decided to do in the future poos out success and what not. Thanks for the psp guide, it was very helpful to me and also thank you for anything else you've help me out with.

EDIT
I just read the post above me...Monkat left too!?


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> (Things weed has taught me.)



Gimme.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 4, 2011)

I also agree that should go for awhile but definitely come back. I have a (rather odd) fetish and although I don't make it public outside of a another forum I'm apart of I hate to see go because of a few ball [censored]s.


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a furry and I'm not leaving. I don't think it's "abnormal" or "weird" either.

Oh, wait.

Either way I'll stick one in my avatar and use a Rydian-esque member title to support you. "Come at me bro" is my new motto.

Good luck, Rydian.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Waitwhat.

You're perfectly safe here; most people as far as I know respect you, and you're a great help here.

If this all started because of Rayder's blog...


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG NOOOO!
Why Rydian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another legend has left us...


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Waitwhat.
> 
> You're perfectly safe here; most people as far as I know respect you, and you're a great help here.
> 
> If this all started because of Rayder's blog...


I call for all furries to show their support to Rydian. Surely there can't just be two on the site? Not to say I always got on with Rydian, but hey, it's wrong to be driven away from a relatively liberal website due to some people's personal opinions on things. Especially when the victim is a damn good member and contributor.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Waitwhat.
> 
> You're perfectly safe here; most people as far as I know respect you, and you're a great help here.
> 
> If this all started because of Rayder's blog...



I have a suspicion it had a good deal to do with it. I read it myself....

He comes off to me as being the most intollerand little *notgonnasayitbecauseI'dbreaktheradioeditbutton*. I'm actually insulted that he claims and preaches that we can't admit outside of our own minds that we are what we are. So what if he's tired of hearing about it, big whoop-dee-effing-doo. We furries have been suppressed, bullied, and told to STFU about it for years and years now, we're sick of people like this moaning and generalizing us. 

Good to see things have changed.....NOT.

EDIT: Oh I just read that he's apparently a "Former Staff" here. Yeah, that's not gonna go over well either.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2011)

You're going to be a great loss to the community, Bro.


----------



## Todderbert (Jul 4, 2011)

The PSP guide is amazing. Thanks for the help and hope you find a future avenue to share your knowledge in.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 4, 2011)

No!  You're one of my favorite tempers, you can't leave!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2011)

I find it more insulting then touching that so many people are begging and grovelling for Rydian to stay.
The dude has made his decision, and regardless of the reason he stated, it's his opinion and his decision to make. So why doesn't everyone just RESPECT his decision, instead of whining on their knees begging him to stay. If he doesn't feel comfortable here, then he doesn't feel comfortable here.

It's not like some people saying "Hey you're wrong we're very tolerant here." is going to completely change his mind and feelings.

Also people trying to pin this on Rayder really need to get a reality check. Dude made a blog and stated his opinions. What then followed was a very large sum of people AGREEING with him. It's not like Rayder created the blog to start a hate march against furries. I tended to agree with the blog in some aspects, he was right for the most part. There really wasn't much or any intolerant hate in his post. He just didn't like when people flamboyantly flaunted it around, which is completely understandable.

Anyways i'm not wholly convinced you're actually going to leave for good Rydian. But until the time comes when I believe you'll return, cya later.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I find it more insulting then touching that so many people are begging and grovelling for Rydian to stay.
> The dude has made his decision, and regardless of the reason he stated, it's his opinion and his decision to make. So why doesn't everyone just RESPECT his decision, instead of whining on their knees begging him to stay. If he doesn't feel comfortable here, then he doesn't feel comfortable here.
> 
> It's not like some people saying "Hey you're wrong we're very tolerant here." is going to completely change his mind and feelings.
> ...


Oh I respect his decision and want him to follow his mind and heart, but I also want him to stay.

It's really that simple.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As do I, I respect his decision, dispite the fact that I can't understand why he's letting it get to him so much. Almost makes me wonder if this happened on a board he might have used to visit in the past.

Yes I would like Rydian to stay, because he's just too awesome, but if he wants to leave...thats fine.


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same here. I'm fine with his decision but mad at the fact that he was made to feel unwanted here.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> *Also people trying to pin this on Rayder really need to get a reality check. Dude made a blog and stated his opinions. What then followed was a very large sum of people AGREEING with him. It's not like Rayder created the blog to start a hate march against furries. I tended to agree with the blog in some aspects, he was right for the most part. There really wasn't much or any intolerant hate in his post. He just didn't like when people flamboyantly flaunted it around, which is completely understandable.*
> 
> Anyways i'm not wholly convinced you're actually going to leave for good Rydian. But until the time comes when I believe you'll return, cya later.


I agree, Rayder did not start this. The furries should look to those amongst their own number who kept posting inappropriate shit and have a go at them. Because they are the cause of the problem and the reason Rayder wrote the blog in the first place. And not those who quite rightly backed him and said we have had enough, please tone it down a bit. But no it is much easier for certain people *(not Rhydian)* to play the martyr and stir the pot by declaring war on the rest of us, and telling us that they are going to be even more in our faces about their fetishes.


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every reply to this thread stirs the pot more. Yours included.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Anyways i'm not wholly convinced you're actually going to leave for good Rydian. But until the time comes when I believe you'll return, cya later.
> I agree, Rayder did not start this. The furries should look to those amongst their own number who kept posting inappropriate shit and have a go at them. Because they are the cause of the problem and the reason Rayder wrote the blog in the first place. And not those who quite rightly backed him and said we have had enough, please tone it down a bit. But no it is much easier for certain people *(not Rhydian)* to play the martyr and stir the pot by declaring war on the rest of us, and telling us that they are going to be even more in our faces about their fetishes.



Most of us already have a go at those of our own numbers in the sense you specified. 

Also, we aren't declaring war on the rest of the internet, no that would just be unneeded, foolish, and destructive.

We only wage war against those who bash us needlessly, and our own "overly perverted" members.

Oh and my user title....yeah not trying to rub it in your face. Just putting my own feelings out there. Don't let them get to you IRL, that's not what I intend to do.

Again, the moderators are basically trying to keep one side from mauling the other. If that's the way it needs to be, fine. But we at least have every right to admit what we are, and put it into our sig, avatar, profile somewhere.

Eh...maybe this tread is going nowhere. Rather than let off another timebomb, maybe I'll call Vulpes and have him loxzor it.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bollocks! People declaring war does. Being calm and reasoned does not. And what purpose did your post serve then..  oh yeah trying to start a flame war how sweet.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jul 4, 2011)

prolly for the best. . .


----------



## Cloak519 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You preach calm but don't practice it.

As for me...I'm leaving the thread now. Sorry bro, I've no interest in a "flame war how sweet".


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enough...this is definately getting nowhere!

We never declared war on you guys...ever. I never declared war on you guys..Not sure where you're getting that from. Pehaps you mistake the anger that we seem to be expressing as a declaration of war..how silly. That's not the case, our anger just comes from the sheer frustration caused at intolerant people. I try my best to tolerate everyone here on the temp by the way, but you know even I'm not perfect, hell I have a 2 inch long fuse on my temper, but I try my best to tolerate everyone nonetheless.

I never tried to pin this on Rayden myself, not once did I actually post in his blog, or any other post that it was his fault entirely.

You replied to it Panda btw....seems you're no better.

I've been trying to play nice here, but apparently we're gonna have to keep the two parties seperate.

Sigh...yep gonna have em lock this.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a liar, you have been threatening us repeatedly in this thread. Threatening war, threatening violence and making it clear that you intend to inflame the situation by upping the ante. That is when you weren't being positively gleeful about taking Rhydian's place. Poor guys beds not even gone cold yet and you are trying to climb in it. As I told you earlier that isn't possible, you could never fill his boots. And if you lot were policing yourselves then a certain person would not have got away would borderline shotacon pics for his avie.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2011)

*sigh*

If he's leaving he's leaving. Why the need to argue? Say your Good Bye's and leave it at that.

You can't deny that Rydian leaving will be a massive loss to the site, if he does choose to return it will not be because of the arguements and pathetic things that have been said.

It will be because of the Thank you's and the kind messages that _most_ people have left.

So please, don't blow this out of proportion.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 4, 2011)

*ahem* No need to PM me. I've been here for a while. 
I really don't see much of a reason to close this thread, 
so long as people get back to the real topic of the thread. 

This is not a place to voice gripes about previous blogs.
Nor is it a place to discuss tolerance or intolerance of a particular subset of people.
Say what you want to Rydian, whether it be please stay, take care, or good riddance, and be done with it. 
Continued arguing will be met with post trashing and warns.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Vulpes Abnocto this was posted before I saw your post above so I'm not trying to take the P by posting it after you. You posted while I was writing.*


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 4, 2011)

At this rate I foresee a civil war in the Temp. BUT IT WILL NOT BE TODAY!!! I agree with Pi. Stop arguing over what caused him to want to leave or who's fault it was or whatever because none of that matters.

Rydian, you're a great poster on the forums you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 4, 2011)

See ya round Rydian. I'll miss the PSP tuts and advice. Hopefully all you need is a break.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2011)

On a somewhat unrelated note, I really hate when people prance around saying "oh i'm gonna get a mod to lock this!'
it's the same crap as elementary school where the little tattletails ran to the teacher for every little thing.

Why not debate something instead of whining to call the adults to come help you. It's not like this thread is malicious. So far, it's a pretty valid debate. Hell even if it wasn't all that valid...it's not malicious, thus not really lockable.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 4, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..

Miss Panda....for Christs sake...fucking...drop it already! 

I have every right to be angry at intollerant people, I have every right to fight for what I believe in. 

I'm not declaring war against the temp, as you seem to be misrepresenting. I only declare war on those who would threaten and menace what I believe in. Even then I'm very, very...reluctant to even do that. I would never, ever 

My anger comes from the fact that a valuable member of our community felt he was forced to leave due to the fact that some people cant play nice. I try to play nice myself, but sometimes ya just gotta play mean.

I appologize if my comments earlier came off on the wrong wavelength.

Vulpes...before we get an all out civil war. Lock this please. Sorry for all the trouble again.


----------



## Hebon (Jul 4, 2011)

Why is everyone being so passive about Rydians leaving. No, it's not fine. Good Gravy, the man is a role model and helped all of us so much, and we're just going to let him go? 

WTF!? 

Rydian, there are more of us who appreciate you than not. Please reconsider this exodus. The more good that leaves allows more bad to enter. We need you here.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

Hebon said:
			
		

> Why is everyone being so passive about Rydians leaving. No, it's not fine. Good Gravy, the man is a role model and helped all of us so much, and we're just going to let him go?
> 
> WTF!?
> 
> Rydian, there are more of us who appreciate you than not. Please reconsider this exodus. The more good that leaves allows more bad to enter. We need you here.


It's his decision, like it or not we respect it.


----------



## Hebon (Jul 4, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> It's his decision, like it or not we respect it.



Yes, but his decision is based on the fact that he thinks too many people dislike him. Besides the fact, wouldn't you fight for someone you cared about?


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

Hebon said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not our place to tell him to leave or stay, it's his. I care about him, but I'm not gonna "fight" for him to stay, let him do what he thinks is right, I will stand by whatever decision he makes and respect it.


----------



## Hebon (Jul 4, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> It's not our place to tell him to leave or stay, it's his. I care about him, but I'm not gonna "fight" for him to stay, let him do what he thinks is right, I will stand by whatever decision he makes and respect it.



I'm not fighting him. I'm fighting the notion that people hate him. I can't stop him if he wants to leave, but I'm certainly not going to be passive about it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So just to be clear, this isn't some prank that the staff is pulling on us, and Rydian is an actual Furry? Like, no joke? Sorry if this offends someone by the way, but see it from other people's point of view, it's sort of out of the norm y'know?
> 
> If he is, then whatever man. Let users be users. They're not impacting your real life. They don't flaunt it. Peace starts with acceptance.
> 
> (Things weed has taught me.)


Check out the link he posted in the OP. Guy is a full-on furry and continues to freely be so. He's staying true to himself but he couldn't stand the heat here and left the kitchen.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 4, 2011)

As you all have seen, Rydian did return for a moment. 
Thus I assume he read what many of us have to say about this decision.
So at this point I believe the best course of action would be to let him mull over his options on his own. 
He'll either return, or he won't.

Whatever he decides, he goes with my best wishes.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gonna miss Rydian.
this'll most likely be my last time posting in this thread but I wanted to leave this.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jul 4, 2011)

Noooo! Rydian.... Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!

Don't listen to others... People are always like that, they like to bring other people down... the world is just like that... why would you leave? 

Don't you have good friends here? People that admire you... Why would you that to them? :S


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

Hebon said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let people hate him.

It's just the internet really, if someone hates you, so what? Just ignore them, or, better yet, use the function this site has and make it so that you can't see one post of his ever again.

I know some people don't like me here, and I just don't care really, he shouldn't either, if he's looked at his whole thread, he should know that the love out weighs the hate. Whether or not that will change what he thinks, I don't know.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 4, 2011)

Haven't been here long but on my time on here u seem like one of the coolest nicest & helpful tempers on here im sure u be greatly missed


----------



## Hebon (Jul 4, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Let people hate him.
> 
> It's just the internet really, if someone hates you, so what? Just ignore them, or, better yet, use the function this site has and make it so that you can't see one post of his ever again.



Again, I'm fighting the *NOTION* that *HE* has, that people hate him. I can't imagine anyone actually hating Rydian. 

That's it. Let's not turn this into a war.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 4, 2011)

Hebon said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you better imagine that, anyone can hate him.

But yeah, let's stop this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 4, 2011)

Alright, I believe by now enough people have had the opportunity to say their goodbyes, to enter their pleas, and to show their respect.

Rydian, if you decide you have things to add, I'll happily re-open this thread. (or you can simply make a new blog) 
Take care, my friend.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 4, 2011)

I've now gotten word from Rydian. 
He asks me to explain to you all that this decision _does not_ stem from Rayder's blog. 
It seems he has considered this move for a while, 
and asks that you all do not turn any anger toward Rayder over this choice.


----------

